# Man says officer ‘fought back a smile’ after shooting friendly dog in the head



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cop Who Allegedly 'Smirked' After Shooting Friendly Dog Resigns


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Taking the easy way out....sad for the owner as the owner clearly didn't set this dog up to fail. 


There was a shooting about an hour ago in my city. From an eye witness that lives by the dog/owner, this dog was often wandering the street, but avoided people, never showed aggression. Owner failed the dog in this one 
Pit Bull Shot After Biting Kalamazoo Public Safety Officer | FOX17online.com


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Cop Who Allegedly 'Smirked' After Shooting Friendly Dog Resigns


This is awful. 

Most cops like dogs, and own dogs. They don't want to shoot someone's dog. But if the innocent bystander wasn't present, would this cop have gotten away with this? I am glad the bystander was willing to report what he witnessed. 

In any population, there are people who are not right for the job. I hope no one will ever hire this man again as a police officer.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> Taking the easy way out....sad for the owner as the owner clearly didn't set this dog up to fail.
> 
> 
> There was a shooting about an hour ago in my city. From an eye witness that lives by the dog/owner, this dog was often wandering the street, but avoided people, never showed aggression. Owner failed the dog in this one
> Pit Bull Shot After Biting Kalamazoo Public Safety Officer | FOX17online.com


Idiots owning dogs, and dogs pay. Sucks. The officer did what he had to do.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cops abusing power. What a surprise. Poor dog. Without cameras or witnesses cops do whatever they want cuz their word always wins out. 

Imo having a college degree should be a requirement to become an officer. Putting people who are too stupid to get a degree into a position of power is not a good idea.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

simba405 said:


> Cops abusing power. What a surprise. Poor dog. Without cameras or witnesses cops do whatever they want cuz their word always wins out.
> 
> Imo having a college degree should be a requirement to become an officer. Putting people who are too stupid to get a degree into a position of power is not a good idea.


They do have to have a degree almost everywhere here, it doesn't changed ehi they are.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

simba405 said:


> Cops abusing power. What a surprise. Poor dog. Without cameras or witnesses cops do whatever they want cuz their word always wins out.
> 
> Imo having a college degree should be a requirement to become an officer. Putting people who are too stupid to get a degree into a position of power is not a good idea.


Maybe not a college degree but regular psych exams and credit checks. Almost every cop friend of my husband's is in serious debt and spends a lot more than they make even though they have xcellent salaries here. If you don't have enough good judgment to stay within a budget, that tells me you don't have good judgment - period and shouldn't hold a job where you have lethal weapon.

This is a terrible story .If a police officer did this to my Molly I'd be seriously depressed.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

simba405 said:


> Cops abusing power. What a surprise. Poor dog. Without cameras or witnesses cops do whatever they want cuz their word always wins out.
> 
> Imo having a college degree should be a requirement to become an officer. Putting people who are too stupid to get a degree into a position of power is not a good idea.


Are you even certain that this guy doesn't have a degree? Plenty of cops do. A degree won't make you a better person. He'd still be smiling after he shot that dog even after 4 years worth of keggers and random arts classes.

And cops aren't people who are too stupid to get a degree so they become cops, these are people who can't sit around and do nothing while their friends and families and innocent people become victims to criminals. They need to make the world safer themselves, not sit back and hope someone else does it for them.

Obviously some become cops for the authority or others become jaded by the twisted and horrible experiences they endure on the job that unsurprisingly warp their views of humanity, but not all. Not even the majority. 

If you want cops to require a college degree, then fight for it. Petition. Write reports on the benefits of university educated officers. Do _something_. Because most of the cops you see out there saw something wrong with the world and they _are_ doing _something_ to try to make it better.

Personally, after attending university for computer science, I don't see a need for cops to have a degree. Maybe 10% of my classes were actually related to computers, the rest was filler dubbed as 'degree requirements' . Also(depending on where you live), the amount of hours spent in the police basic training program accumulates to roughly the same amount of hours you would spend in class at university getting a 4 year degree. So really, these are people who basically got a 4 year degree in a much, much shorter time frame.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

This is horrifying. It literally left me in shock.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah unfortunately a degree or credit check or whatever else cannot measure a person's morals. 

The majority of cops are great people with good hearts but one bad cop can ruin a lot of lives. When it's their word vs yours, charges like felonies can ruin lives. I read a story where a cop ran a stop sign and tboned this lady, broke her neck, and then charged her with drunk driving. He only got caught when video footage from a nearby store told a much different story from the police report. That type of stuff ruins lives. 

If someone shot my non aggressive dog I would be in jail for assaulting an officer. Just reading about a pos cop shooting someone else's dog makes me angry.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Agree simba405 I would be in jail. All kind of jerks in all professions"
I had a vet one time had no bedside manner" arrogant jerk" afraid of my dog because he barged in the room and the dog growled! I no a lot of good cops and a few that a jerks. It all depends on the person. Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Know I can spell not no. Lol Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

This. Since police have authority to use force, including lethal force, on a civilian population it becomes all the more important they be held to a higher standard then a pizza delivery guy.

Yet often police officers are some of the lowest paid and those who choose to take such a low paying job maybe incentivized by less honorable drives.

It's not that they are all bad apples, far from it, but the culture, inconsistency in pay and standards sets the system up to have more problems then it would otherwise.





simba405 said:


> Yeah unfortunately a degree or credit check or whatever else cannot measure a person's morals.
> 
> The majority of cops are great people with good hearts but one bad cop can ruin a lot of lives. When it's their word vs yours, charges like felonies can ruin lives. I read a story where a cop ran a stop sign and tboned this lady, broke her neck, and then charged her with drunk driving. He only got caught when video footage from a nearby store told a much different story from the police report. *That type of stuff ruins lives. *
> 
> If someone shot my non aggressive dog I would be in jail for assaulting an officer. Just reading about a pos cop shooting someone else's dog makes me angry.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> This. Since police have authority to use force, including lethal force, on a civilian population it becomes all the more important they be held to a higher standard then a pizza delivery guy.
> 
> Yet often police officers are some of the lowest paid and those who choose to take such a low paying job maybe incentivized by less honorable drives.
> 
> It's not that they are all bad apples, far from it, but the culture, inconsistency in pay and standards sets the system up to have more problems then it would otherwise.


Lowest paid? Not in my area, typical seasoned officer makes $120,000/year.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Cop Who Allegedly 'Smirked' After Shooting Friendly Dog Resigns


This just makes my stomach turn. I couldn't even imagine. The owner did everything right here.. at least from what I am reading...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

That's why I qualified my statement with the word "some", to indicate that it's not always the case. 

In "some" small depts the deputy sheriffs qualify for food stamps.

Inconsistency is part of the problem. 



Gretchen said:


> Lowest paid? Not in my area, typical seasoned officer makes $120,000/year.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

years and years ago, I was sitting in traffic court in the City....I could hear two Pittsburgh City LEO comparing stories.....about how many dogs they had shot....they seemed to view it as great sport, more fun than killing deer that were hurt and lying in/on side of road (which was the other fun sport they enjoyed).....

I know several K9 and LEO....have a few I would count as friends....but I am really really really loathe to sell a cop a dog....I have to really know him/her or have a good network to them first....

Poor dog and his owner!

Lee


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Seriously?! What the heck! 

The dog was tied up and the officer was over there petting it and then he shoots it?! The owner did what he was told and tied the dog up, it was the officer's choice to go over to a dog that he doesn't know and start petting it and that dog who was wagging his tail and rubbing up against him deserved to get shot? Even _if_ the dog nipped him, it was still the officer's fault for touching a dog he does not know and the dog couldn't inflict any more damage because he was tied up!

I would definitely be in jail if a officer shot my friendly dog.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

"Officers were called about 7:20 a.m. to the parking lot of the Southwest Daily News in Sulphur, where two transients from Maine had just hopped off a freight train"

Homeless man says ‘smirking’ Louisiana cop shot ‘friendly’ dog during trespassing arrest

I think it has alot less to do with the dog, and alot more to do with how people view "transients" and I'm very glad this jerk resigned. Hopefully it won't end there.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Cop Who Allegedly 'Smirked' After Shooting Friendly Dog Resigns


Sickening...That Leo needs to be drang behind the barn for "A" whoopin'.Or at the minimum..making sure he's neutered/reproduce.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

California and New Jersey are the two highest paid states, averaging just over $83K a year. Other states average $32K. My local officers have been fighting for a raise for at least 8 years and average around $9/hr for starting pay. Not a lot of money when you consider the long hours, high risk, and general annoyance.

I say general annoyance because it was an almost daily occurrence for people to see the cruiser parked in our driveway and knock on the door, no matter the time of day or night. They wanted directions, legal advice, to ask him to come do something, to complain, etc etc

In West Virginia, the law gives every department 1 year to work an officer before requiring them to be sent to the police academy. This is supposedly to allow small towns the time to save up the tuition. Instead, many places have a revolving cycle of officers. Hire a young guy, pay him Min wage for a year, fire him and hire a new one. Some guys work a year, off a year, work a year, come back in a couple years, etc etc


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Made me sick to my stomach. Poor puppy I hear about police shooting dogs too often. Even if he DID nip his foot, I feel he should have done something different...  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

What a son of a [email protected]$#!!!!!! I can hardly believe it. I don't understand how a person who is allowed to become a cop (Don't they have to pass psyche evaluations?) can have so little regard for a life! Yes, it's an animal, but everyone knows that dogs are family to many. Even if they weren't...it makes me sick to my stomach and so sad. If that ever happened to my Rocco I would totally lose it. That cop should be arrested. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alydbaby (May 14, 2014)

That's so depressing.. I owned a labrador and she was a saint, they're the most unaggressive dogs I've come into contact with. That cop should have stayed and accepted the consequences, what a pos. Anyone that could harm an innocent pup and then have the nerve to SMIRK about it deserves something much more serious than getting let go or quitting though. I literally feel sick, the poor owner must be a mess.


----------

